# Thyroid cancer symptom?



## rem22 (Jul 3, 2012)

I have Hashi's & my FNA I had done a few wks ago came back indeterminate...My Endo has asked a higher up Pathologist's opinion on surgery so am waiting on that... I see him on the 17th & will be asked to be put on the wait list for surg. If there's a chance it's cancerous, get it out! Not much else to think about, nor wait for another Dr to make up their mind for me right!! (I posted in the newbie forum with my history)

Anyway I get pain sometimes in my neck where the lrg nodule is, & every month or two I get these sores on the back of my throat... Anyone know what they are? Just wondering if you've experienced this.....My throat is always red with small white patches too. It's red enough that if I were to walk into my family Dr today & tell him I had a sore throat, he'd write me a prescription from looking at it. (I had a tonsillectomy last year, yeah at 30 yrs old - NOT fun lol) so I thought all my throat issues were over!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello, and welcome!

I have not heard of throat redness and white bumps being signs of thyroid cancer (but that's not to say they definitely are not). I would be more inclined to think that you have a recurring/resistant bacteria or virus that is causing that.

BUT...how large is your large nodule? I agree with your thinking about getting it out of there's a chance it's cancerous. I did, and mine was. Getting it out would likely make your Hashi's easier to deal with, too.

I can't imagine getting a tonsillectomy as an adult...ouch! My sister and I just had a funny conversation with our dad a few weeks ago. She is 14 months older than me, and we had our tonsils out at the same exact time as kids, so we were in the hospital together. Our parents went on and on before the surgery about all the ice cream we'd get to eat, so we were evidently rather excited about the whole ordeal. (Ice cream still excites me!  ) Well, I don't remember any of it now, but apparently it was a LOT more painful than we anticipated (we were thinking "ice cream" and not "pain")...and we were both crying, saying "You didn't tell us it was gonna hurt!"

Anyway, my thyroid surgery was last year, and I am confident that it was MUCH less painful than a tonsillectomy! Hopefully, if you have a thyroidectomy, you'll say the same!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Have you had antibodies tested? I kept getting constant recurring respiratory infections, shingles and pneumonia which was my body trying to say the immune system was shot.

I, too, cannot imagine a tonsillectomy as an adult. I was fed the "ice cream, ice cream" line and didn't know that I was not going to feel well. Propaganda!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Good point about the antibodies, webster.


----------



## rem22 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hmm interesting about the antibodies! I did have them tested to confirm Hashimoto's but wasn't given the numbers. I will mention that to him when I go, thank you.. That could be why I keep getting strep infections.

Also I wasn't told the size of the nodule, that is on my list of questions to ask. I was just told it was 'large'.. I have a goiter as well which makes my throat very uncomfortable some days!!

Everyone threw the ice cream & jello line at me too! LOL And you know what? Ice cream was the worst for it! It created so much phlegm & make it hurt even more to keep swallowing. Popsicles were what I lived on when I felt up to it. Then it was oatmeal. Days 4-5 were the worst. My son had his out when he was 3 (he's 8 now) and his recovery was a breeze compared to mine!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, I'll share this... I had two doctors (the only two I went to, both ENTs) advise me to have my thyroid lobe removed based on discomfort alone. I went to them with a visible 2.5 cm nodule (which turned out to be 3.2 cm by the time it was removed), and complained of voice pain and funky swallowing.

The first ENT sent me for an FNA, but made it clear to me that regardless of what the FNA showed, she recommended removal of the lobe due to the discomfort and visibility of nodule. My FNA was inconclusive. The second ENT looked at the FNA results (did not send me for another one) and made the same recommendation.

I know some doctors aren't as quick to recommend surgery, but if you have a large nodule, a goiter, and Hashi's, you'd be a surgery candidate in my book!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Indeterminate findings and discomfort would make me think about having it out, JMHO.


----------



## Abcdefg (Mar 16, 2012)

I've been having recurring throat pain and voice loss for at least a year. Right now, I can't talk at all . I worked all day yesterday (customer service) with whispering and straining. By hour 3 I was using hand gestures and writing notes. Let's just say my employer wasn't very sympathetic. I called in sick today as there's no way I can work for 8 hours with no voice. Anyway, I personally think the hoarseness is a sign of a large thyroid nodule. Had I known this at the time I first had the problem with losing my voice randomly, I would have had it looked into. Don't know about your bumps though, that's probably bacterial? I'm hoping my surgery next week helps with this sore throat problem, as I doubt I will be able to keep my job if I have to keep taking sick days. Hope you feel better soon.


----------

